# Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme



## danyvet (6. Apr. 2009)

So, nun noch ein letzter Beitrag für heute 

Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob das was tierisches oder was pflanzliches ist?

Und unten noch was (für mich) eher kurioses. (wusste gar nicht, dass __ Molche sich auch häuten)

PS: wie mach ich das, dass ich die Bilder zwischen den Text stelle, sodass ich unter die Bilder noch was schreiben kann??


----------



## hipsu (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Hallo 

was das ist weis ich leider nicht, sieht wie ne unreife __ Johannisbeere oder so aus  aber dafür ist es noch etwas früh, denke daher eher etwas tierisches, aber es ist ja grün, also daher wiederum pflanzlich. vieleicht weis ein anderer mehr als ich 

Also Bilder in den text einfügen. Du lädst die Bildern normal hoch. Wenn sie hochgeladen sind kannst du das wegmachen wo man nach den Bildern sucht. Dann gehst du oben in der zeile (über dem feld wo du schreibst) wo Schreiftart , Größe , Das A für die Farbe steht auf das symbol rechts neben dem smili. das kleine symbol was eine landschaft darstellt mit nem baum. Dort kann du dann das Bild auswählen und es wird dort eingefügt wo du ebend gerade warst.

MfG Benny


----------



## butzbacher (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*



danyvet schrieb:


> So, nun noch ein letzter Beitrag für heute
> 
> Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob das was tierisches oder was pflanzliches ist?
> 
> ...




Moin, moin,

also das grüne Ding kenn ich auch nicht. Aber deine andere Frage kann ich beantworten - Molche häuten sich auch.


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Servus Dany

Zur Bestimmung:
Wo hast du diese Eier gefunden ? Am Bodenliegend als Einzeleier oder in ein Blatt der Unterwasserpflanzen, einzeln eingerollt ?

Wenn es zweiteres war, dann ist es Molchlaich

Auf dieser DVD "Der Feuersalamander" (ab Minute 26:00) gibt es auch das Leben in einem Tümpel/Teich zu sehen. Auch wie ein Molch seine Eier in den Pflanzenblättern einwickelt. Es ist eine hervorragend gemachte DVD die jeden Cent Wert ist.

Hier noch eine andere Stmme zur DVD:


> @ all
> Es geht um
> Reinhard,
> der überwiegend Bilder ins Dokumentarische eingestellt hat.
> ...


Quelle


----------



## butzbacher (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Hallo, für Molchlaich ist die Kugel arg groß


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Servus André

Was könnte es dann sein 

Frosch und Kröte scheiden ja aus, Molch jetzt auch, Alpensalamander gebärt lebend und nicht im Wasser, der __ Feuersalamander gebärt auch lebend, aber im Wasser.


----------



## danyvet (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Hallihallo 

also, die Kugel schwimmt an der Wasseroberfläche. Im Zentrum ist so ein hellbraunes Zeug, das nicht unbedingt wie ein Embryo aussieht, eher wie ein kleines Stück Bodenmulm (also, so abgestorbenes Zeug mit Molch- oder Schneckenkacke, oder was immer). Dabei ist auch noch eine kleine Luftblase drin, so ca. 1mm Durchmesser. Von diesem Kern zieht anscheinend eine Art "Nabelschnur" zur Oberfläche, die ist zwar nicht sichtbar, aber es gibt eine Eindellung an der Oberfläche, also sieht es so aus, als würde was "schwereres" die Oberfläche nach innen ziehen, wenn ihr jetzt wisst, was ich meine.
Ein Molchei ist es sicher nicht, dazu wäre es wirklich viel zu groß (ich hab nur Teichmolche und gestern hab ich so ein Ei zufällig entdeckt). Diese Kugel ist ja gut einen 1cm im Durchmesser. Die Gallertkugel ist ziemlich stabil...
__ Salamander hab ich noch keine entdeckt bei mir. Glaub ich auch nicht, dass wir da in der Gegend welche hätten.
Na, vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand, der das Ding kennt. Ich denke aber mittlerweile auch, dass es eher was pflanzliches ist. Schneckenlaich schaut ja auch anders aus, oder?


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Servus Dany

Darf ich mir ein Bild klauen + deine obige Beschreibung und im "Makro" danach fragen


----------



## danyvet (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

na klaro, digicat
da bin ich aber stolz drauf (bzw. meine kamera), dass sie ein foto macht, das zwischen makros gezeigt werden kann  ich will sie nämlich eigentlich "austauschen", also eine bessere kaufen, für Teichfotos, diese dämliche kompaktkamera stellt nämlich immer auf die schwebeteilchen an der wasseroberfläche scharf, sodass alles unter wasser unscharf ist... :evil


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Servus Dany

Was schwebt dir den für eine neue Cam vor ?

Danke das ich im Makroforum fragen darf


----------



## danyvet (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Naja, ich weiß noch nicht wirklich. Allzuviel möcht ich halt auch nicht ausgeben. Ich hab mir gedacht, die Nikon D60...gleich im Kombipack (Nikon D60 SLR-Digitalkamera (10 Megapixel) Double VR Zoom Kit AF-S DX VR 18-55 + VR 55-200) gibts bei Amazon um runde € 650,-
glaubst, reicht sowas für halbwegs gscheite naturfotos?


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Servus Dany

Ja, warum nicht 

Noch ein Makroobjektiv dazu, kann dir dieses ans Herz legen. Habe es selbst und wird im Makroforum, als Forumstele gehandelt. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Diese Fotos habe ich mit diesem Objektiv "geschossen"
     
Habe zwar eine Canon, aber auch für Nikon gibt es dieses Objektiv.


----------



## danyvet (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Was ich auf jeden Fall von der Kamera brauch, ist eine wesentlich schnellere Reaktion als die blöde kompakt (ich hab eine minolta dimage xt). bis die endlich auslöst, sind die meisten tierchen schon wieder weg 
und sie muss auch noch halbwegs gut belichten können. bei meiner jetzigen sind sehr viele innenraum bilder unscharf und/oder unterbelichtet. ok, bei den spiegelreflexes kann man ja einen zusätlichen blitz anstecken...
und ich glaub, ich mag die farbenfrohen leuchtenden bilder von der nikon. zumindest wird das überall beschrieben, dass sie kräftig leuchtende bilder macht. ich denke, mir ist diese kamera sympathisch und sie gehört einfach noch ins teichbudget dazu 
darf ich dich noch fragen, womit du die entenfotos in deinem album hier geschossen hast?


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Natürlich darfst du immer fragen 

Canon 40D + Canon 100-400 L IS USM

Hier kannst nachlesen warum ich von der 40D auf die Canon 1D umgestiegen bin.


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Servus Dany

So eine Antwort im "Makro" habe ich schon bekommen 

Es könnte sich um eine Kugelalge handeln.


----------



## danyvet (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Hallo Helmut!

Ja, ich glaub auch, das es eine Kugelalge ist, hab nur bisher nicht gewusst, dass die Dinger so groß werden können.
Übrigens hab ich mir gestern schon eine Cam gekauft. Es ist aber doch nicht die Nikon geworden, sondern eine Sony DSLR a-300. Bin ja schon gespannt, werd am Wochenende fleißig schießen


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Servus Dany

Gratulation zur Alpha 300  von einem der jahrelang damit unterwegs war (Minolta Dynax 7D dann Alpha 700)

Dann dürfte das SonyUserforum für dich interessant werden oki


----------



## danyvet (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Hallo Helmut,

danke, werd mal da rein schauen. Hoffentlich wirds bald wochenende *gggg*


----------



## flohkrebs (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

hallo!

Dany aus Wien....

Ich glaube, in der Alten Donau gibt es ganz viel davon!!
(hab zumindest lauter solche Kugeln gesehen bei meinem letzten Spaziergang dort...)
hab auch gerätselt, was das sein könnte... 

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Noch ein paar Bestimmungsprobleme*

Hallo zusammen. 

Habt Ihr hier in die Suchfunktion schon mal "Kugelalge" eingegeben? 
Sind nicht sooviele Treffer, aber einige beinhalten Bilder.


----------

